# Altneckar Ladenburg: Angler von Insel gerettet



## Thomas9904 (6. Juni 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juli








*Altneckar Ladenburg: Angler von Insel gerettet​*
Dass selbst scheinbar "harmlose" Flüsse wie der Neckar durchaus ihre Tücken haben können, mussten 2 Angler am Altneckar bei Ladenburg feststellen. 

Der Mannheimer Morgen berichtet:
https://www.morgenweb.de/mannheimer...opolregion-angler-gerettet-_arid,1058867.html

Da innerhalb von Minute(n) der Wasserspiegel um einen Meter gestiegen sei, mussten sie sich auf einem Baum retten.

Von der Insel mussten sie dann von den Rettungskräften (Feuerwehren, WaPo, DLRG) mit Schlauchbooten gerettet werden.

---------------------------------------------​Die alten Neckararme dienen oft dem Ausgleich der Kanalstrecken, um diese schiffbar zu halten. Zu sich schnell erhöhenden Wasserständen kann es da selbst mal bei schönstem Wetter kommen, erst recht  wenns viel regnet. 

Ich kenne das auch aus meinem Neckarrevier. Kann man manche Insel bei normalem Wasserstand locker  mit Gummistiefel oder Wathose erreichen oder durch den Fluss waten, kann eine halbe Stunde später das Wasser locker um mehr als einen Meter höher stehen. 

Bei Hochwasserlagen auch mal locker um mehr als 5 Meter! 

Daher IMMER schön aufpassen - wenn man das Wasser anrauschen hört, isses meist zu spät.

Danke an die Rettungskräfte!

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Altneckar Ladenburg: Angler von Insel gerettet*

Hier neueste Infos dazu, da passiert öfter mal was in den Altneckararmen. 

Aufpassen als Neckarangler!


----------

